# Wax/polish and diamondbrite?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi,

My new car is due to arrive any day and ive been getting a few cleaning bit n bobs.

My main Q is.... i have had diamiond brite put on it will claying or polishing/waxing remove the diamond brite? (do i even need to clay a new car?!)

and if so what the best product to use to give the car some shine without removing the diamind brite protection? as i understand it some waxes dont 'cut' at all?

So far i have a wash mitt, meguairs water magent for drying, and im going to use the two bucket wash method

Always used a sponge and a chamois before and want to care for this car properly from day one, from what ive learnt since buying the car diamondbrite doesnt seem to be to highly regarded, but hey its on there now so im going to follow the instructions to maintain it.

I would really appreciate it if someone could recommend a decent shampoo or would i be better buying more of the diamond brite shampoo? i was going to get meguirs gold class, will this remove the diamond brite though?

I will still be using the diamond brite product to top up the protection my concern is if i wax the car will i be wasting my time topping up the DB as it will be under the wax?

Apologies for ramble any advice would be great!

thanks!


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

if you havent recived your car yet then check with the dealer to see if they have done this yet??
if they havent then cancel it straight away

that 300 quid you are about to spend can buy you a lot of detailing gear

and within that gear you can buy a good sealant and wax which will do a better job 

im not saying superguard is a bad product but did the dealer tell you about the regular maintance it needs??

superguard does nothing for the finish where good sealnts like jeffs megs and chemical guys will enhance the looks of your car and topped with a good wax can make it look stunning

if cancelling the superguard is unsuccessfull then the only thing you can do is use a good wax on top but claying and polishing will remove it straight away and then you have 300 quid down the drain

also after a while your car will get swirls and will come a point where you want it polishing to make it swirl free then this will remove the superguard as well

and if the dealer has inflicted swirls under the superguard then this is something you will have to live with also

imho if you are willing to spend the time maintaining the look of your car then you dont need superguard

imho also paint protection systems like this are the most missold product in the motor industry,but like i said thats my oppinion


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I have to agree with Mucky, my dad got sold the 'diamondbright finish' when he brought a new car, paid £180 for it. Just looked like they'd waxed it!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Pretty much what Mucky said, except change Supaguard for DiamondBrite, sorry Mark couldn't resist.

Why give the stealer £300+ of your money, when all the valeter will do is give your car a nice swirl inducing wash, followed by another swirl inducing wipe down with a chamois, before slapping on the DB.


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

> except change Supaguard for DiamondBrite


yeah yeah what bryan said:thumb:

what i plonker am i :wall:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with Mucky to.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

When you pick up your car, have a good look around it to ensure that the diamonbrite has been applied correctly and over a blemish free service. You want to make sure that it is right before you drive it away:thumb: 

Practice a good wash technique, mitts & two buckets etc. I would choose a shampoo like Meguiar's Shampoo Plus or Chemical Guy's Citrus Wash n Gloss to use when your Diamondbrite shampoo has been used. You can still add a drop of the conserver to these shampoos to aid top up of the protection from the sealant.

Waxing - I've tried a couple of waxes over the top of a Diamonbrite finish that I have applied. It doesn't tend to sit over the sealant as well as it does over a straight painted surface, but can look nice. It does tend to cause the wax that you apply to fail earlier than normal though, as the wax struggles to get a strong bond.

Don't worry too much about polishing it off - If it has been applied properly, I don't think that clay (Sonus Green) or even polishing occasionaly will cause it too much harm.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

ok this is my view on it sealants such as D/B S/G L/S etc, they are good but only if the prep and application are correct, most dealerships use valeting contractors which are little better than the car park hand car wash boy basicly they are sh!t with little to no experiance. and in alot of cases ther are applied incorectley or some times not at all, i know of this cos some one in a local dealership trys to sell the kits rather than applie them. 

on the other hand i have cars that i have applied these prods to D/B and L/S and they have held up very well and still look stunning and i also wax on top to give them a boost. i have a range rover that i wash every week that had L/S applied and its in it 3rd year and still going strong and it gets heavy use on a farm, i also have a merc class that has D/B on it and still looks ace after 18 mounths and this is washed every other week.

IMO if applied for and cared for properley sealants are a good investment

and miled clay is a yes wax yes but polish no cos it will probley strip it off

:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for opinions on DB, i am aware of the maintenance schedule for it. I know theres many who dont rate it but one lives and learns! If it is maintained properly and obviously hasnt had swirl marks inflicted previous to application surely it must be better than a wax every 6 months which is realistically all ive managed in the past!
Thanks for the recommendations steve, will give it a good look over!


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks james, your post hadnt come up when i replied you have answered my q already!
which wax would you recommend? i am very much a novice and i have read that some waxs contain polish that cuts. obvioulsy i just want a wax to give it a boost as you put it. would meguirs speed detailer or gold class polish be ok?


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

I sat in a LR dealership a few years ago and watched as a 'kid' 'applied' Supagard to a new HSE Disco that was sitting sold in the showroom.
The car was a bit dusty, he came in with a WELL USED and DIRTY Supagard pad and went over the car in less than 10 minutes and then 'buffed' off with an old bit of polishing cloth.

As you can imagine the effect that was left on a Buckingham blue (very dark) £44K disco was terrible and some poor sod had paid £300 for the privelege


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

personaly i would not bother with a real top end wax cos it will be a waste, i like collinite 476 on top of sealants it seems to bond ok and last well to. i havent tryed this yet my self but i am going to try victoria conc (red one) over the DB the next time i wax the range so i will tell you how that goes. you dont realy need to keep the wax toped up all the time cos the sealant will do the protection for you but wax dose help stop wash inflicted swirls and layering helps too. it depends on how much time you have and want to spend, and with a sealant if you cant be bothered to top your wax up cos its a bit chilly then its no big deal, im all for them if a car is used day in day out then they are the way to go, if the car is your secound one or the weekend toy then wax is better for the looks.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

thanks james, i have never heard of collinite is this a well known quality brand? Is meguirs gold class comparable or is that not a true wax?
would like to hear how you get on with the other wax you mention.


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

I would deffo not pay for a muppet to apply supaguard.A friend
of mine had it done at £300 and was rather peeved that he had
not got as good as result as me spending £40 on Duragloss prods.
I am weel in to the Duragloss stuff , but any brand like this is far
better than paying for something that may not be applies correctly.
It's rare that a garage will do this. If nothing else you can get a
professional detailer to do it for you for that kind od do!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Ultimate said:


> thanks james, i have never heard of collinite is this a well known quality brand? Is meguirs gold class comparable or is that not a true wax?
> would like to hear how you get on with the other wax you mention.


yep colli is well rated by me and alot of the boys on here too i beads up like crazy and last very well to this is the reson i recomended it to you cos a wax wont last as long on top of a sealant as it will on fresh clean paint, you can get it from some of the traders on here tim at clean your car has it amoung others. i dont know about the megs gold class cos i have never used it or looked in to it.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Im about to order some collinite 476, but something that has crossed my mind is if i wax the car, when i then out the conserver treatment over the car surely it wont then add to the DB protection as the wax is over the top?

or does it not work like that?

thanks!


----------



## Cardiff 1 (Jun 1, 2016)

Ultimate said:


> Im about to order some collinite 476, but something that has crossed my mind is if i wax the car, when i then out the conserver treatment over the car surely it wont then add to the DB protection as the wax is over the top?
> 
> or does it not work like that?
> 
> thanks!


That's a fantastic question and one I'd love to know the answer too I've had my DB on for a year now which I find is great but last month I decided after I gave it a full treatment wash and consever I put some megs quick wax onto it and yes it sparkled even more now it's been on 3wks I'm wondering the same question lol time for consever in next weeks wash


----------

